# I am making myself nuts!



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have rented a building, I have informed my boss that I will be leaving the last week of April and I CANNOT DECIDE ON A NAME FOR MY PRACTICE! This is nuts...I am not an indecisive person...I am begging for your help. Which of these names do you think/feel would be good for an addictions treatment practice that specializes in teens and young adults?

My practice will be in Butte Montana and I am open to all ideas! sisterpine


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Okay, once again you have put up with my insanity lol. I have finally decided on 
"Inspirations" and that is that!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I like that name!!!!!

Best wishes!!!!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Good choice.

PQ


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Butte's Nuts sounds good to me......lol

Mispronounce Butte for a better ring.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................I was going too say.....Compassionate solutions......fordy:cowboy:


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

New Directions


The 13th Step


Need Help Inc.

Helping Yourself

We Care D/A Clinic

Aftercare Services

D/A Services:nanner:


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Might just call the sign printer, ask if they have any overstock and just go with that...


----------

